# Nauticapedia Article - The Union Oil Tanker Santa Maria Grounding at Victoria BC



## Nauticapedia (Mar 4, 2012)

The Union Oil tanker Santa Maria ran on the reefs at 3:20 a.m., Tuesday morning, March 17, 1938 on Glimpse Reef off of Victoria BC. The tanker had discharged her cargo of oil at Vancouver and was riding high in the water on her return to Los Angeles. She hove to off Brotchie Ledge about 3 a.m. to drop off Pilot Captain James Noel. Just as the pilot boat was clearing the vessel, an extremely heavy squall struck her, forcing her head inshore. Before she could gather sufficient steerage way to clear, she crashed on the reef with considerable force, puncturing her bottom in several places.

See the images at http://www.nauticapedia.ca/Articles/Santa_Maria_Grounding.php


----------



## Robert Bush (May 18, 2006)

*Unionoil Tanker Santa Maria*

Very interesting, especially concerning the pumping of fuel oil out.

The Union Oil's Torrey Canyon was also a land mark grounding.

This vessel with her sister had been extended before her grounding fully laden that we all remember.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day nauticapedia.26 jan.2013.00:37.re:the union oil tanker santa maria grounding at vitoria bc.watched your very informative link.by all that happened to her the tugs did a great job getting her off and back to deep water.great post.regards ben27


----------

